# not your everyday deer rifle



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

im a big fan of the USA network series BURN NOTICE

I was watching an episode today on ON DEMAND(trying to catch up before the new season starts)

the main characters brother was killed by a sniper when the sniper shot the guy in front of him,not to mention the sign behind both of them.

in this episode that i watched tonight they made mention of the rifle that was used.

it was a .950 JDJ center fire rifle

its supposedly the worlds largest center fire rifle ever made. it weighs in at 85-110 lbs,and a loaded cartrdige is $40 each and uses a lathe turned bronze bullet.the bullet is 2400-3600 grains.it has a muzzle energy of 38,685 ft-lbs






just thought i would share this,as i know everyone on here likes guns


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep, I've seen the rifle before. I'm a JDJ fan, and have been for 20 years. i could have saved the sniper a lot of trouble by advising him to shoot the .375JDJ It pushes a 300 gr FMJ at 2000fps. and that is enough energy to give you 5 feet...60 inches of penetration on a caped buffalo. And that's with a 14" barrel. JD shoots elephants and getsd a foot of penetration with a brain shot.....He's also the guy behind the .300Whisper and it's variants

BTW Tom Selleck pulled that stunt in "Quigley down under" ..He uses a Shiloh Sharps in .45-110 (it's a great movie if you haven't seen it)

Thanks for posting it though


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Don, thats one of my fav Selleck movies.cant realy call it a western though

as it takes place down under lol

and yes his Shiloh Sharps was a sweet weapon in that movie


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

I said i didn't have a use for one. Didn't say i couldn't shoot it. That movie is GREAT!


----------



## dlh2689 (Jul 19, 2013)

I want to shoot it just once.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That gun will break your bones when you shoot it, still would be worth it to try once.

I got to shoot a 50 SW revolver once, my hand hurt for 2 days after. Sure was an experience though.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

No way, I aint pulling the trigger on that. Well, maybe, if it wasn't so heavy and I could stand. Is this what they call a .950 Tyrannosaur?


----------

